# Cattleya lueddemanniana alba ‘Genesis’ x self



## PeteM (Feb 24, 2021)

Picked up from Francisco Miranda at the 2019 Redland show. First bloom seedling. First time for me blooming this species and so far the fragrance of this species is my favorite.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 24, 2021)

Hopefully I can check out Miranda Orchids whenever I go take the kids to WDW.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 24, 2021)

Excellent first bloom. It’s my favourite cattleya species. The best examples are exquisite. The coeruleas are particularly good as there were four superb wild clones found and they have since been bred together. The rubras are also amazing.
check out Armando Mantinelli’s website at orquiverde.com for some stunners!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 24, 2021)

Congrats on flowering it!


----------



## PeteM (Feb 24, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Excellent first bloom. It’s my favourite cattleya species. The best examples are exquisite. The coeruleas are particularly good as there were four superb wild clones found and they have since been bred together. The rubras are also amazing.
> check out Armando Mantinelli’s website at orquiverde.com for some stunners!
> David



It's quickly becoming a favorite and I have a few more seedling up and coming from this species. I only wish the flower count was more than 1 or 2, as DrLeslieEe pointed out in another post. I have to check out his website, thanks for including it.


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 26, 2021)

I've seen so many leuddemannianas blooming on social media these past few months that I am hooked and may have to get one. The Arthur Chadwick clone Clawhammer posted about on Orchid Board a few weeks ago really got my attention.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 26, 2021)

Thats very pretty


----------



## monocotman (Feb 27, 2021)

William, you are lucky living in the US, there are several vendors of lueddemanniana around. You can even buy the Arthur Chadwick clone from the source and choose between a mericlone or a division, depending on the depth of your pocket. Good luck,
David


----------



## PeteM (Feb 27, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> I've seen so many leuddemannianas blooming on social media these past few months that I am hooked and may have to get one. The Arthur Chadwick clone Clawhammer posted about on Orchid Board a few weeks ago really got my attention.


Maybe you should get a flask


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 27, 2021)

Ha! Got 5 rex flasks on the way...



PeteM said:


> Maybe you should get a flask


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 27, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> Ha! Got 5 rex flasks on the way...


5? Oh wow..imagine all in bloom 10 years from now!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 27, 2021)

I can’t find Cattleya species flasks...


----------



## PeteM (Feb 28, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> Ha! Got 5 rex flasks on the way...



Oh yes.. I have been keeping up with your YouTube channel. Very much looking forward to watching you get these flasks. please Put my name on the list for buying a few.. also interested in the blossfeldiana when you decide to raise some funds for the project, happy to support this effort.


----------



## tomp (Feb 28, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> I can’t find Cattleya species flasks...


The troy myeres conservatory is an interesting site. 






Flask and Established Seedling Sales, and Flasking Programs


With photographs of hundreds of parent orchids, Meyers Conservatory offers species orchid flasks, orchid seed germination and free flasking services, and a unique reservation system.



www.troymeyers.com





They accept capsules and propagate. there are some very interesting flasks on their list. and a ton of information.


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 28, 2021)

Yes I sent them a pod of C. rex last summer and there are several flasks of that still up for reservation requests if you are interested!



tomp said:


> The troy myeres conservatory is an interesting site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 28, 2021)

I am very excited about the Blossfeldianas, let me tell you. Strong growers and so uncommon! Can't wait to get these blooming and make some sib crosses, if possible.



PeteM said:


> Oh yes.. I have been keeping up with your YouTube channel. Very much looking forward to watching you get these flasks. please Put my name on the list for buying a few.. also interested in the blossfeldiana when you decide to raise some funds for the project, happy to support this effort.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 28, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> Yes I sent them a pod of C. rex last summer and there are several flasks of that still up for reservation requests if you are interested!


On it!


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 2, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> 5? Oh wow..imagine all in bloom 10 years from now!


Really? 10? That just seems so...excessive...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 2, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Really? 10? That just seems so...excessive...


Earliest rex blooms is 5 years. By 10 years, all will be blooming by then. That's the nature of big unifoliate species that is particularly hard to grow like rex.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Mar 2, 2021)

Not personally familiar with this vendor, but there are Cattleyas here:





HBI, Producer of Fine Orchids in Flask


Producer of Fine Orchids in Flask for the advanced grower



www.orchidflask.com


----------

